# Brink is back...Brink’s hairy back



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m back, somewhat.
Needed some time to sort out my thoughts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 16, 2019)

Great! It's about time. Hope you are doing well. Good ti see you back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Been kinda empty around here with no monkeys slinging dung around. Got to see you coming back standing on 2 legs


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Been kinda empty around here with no monkeys slinging dung around. Got to see you coming back standing on 2 legs



Un oh


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Been kinda empty around here with no monkeys slinging dung around. Got to see you coming back standing on 2 legs

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Brink said:


> Un oh



Well sorta!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Your socks will now last twice as long though

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Your socks will now last twice as long though



Moma is happy, 50% less sock laundry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Being you have monkey feet you can alternate your left and right shoes so they wear evenly.


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Being you have monkey feet you can alternate your left and right shoes so they wear evenly.



True, if they wear unevenly, I’ll walk around in circles

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 16, 2019)

Good to see ya back ! Did I miss what happened?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 16, 2019)

He wouldn't share his Banana with the Misses is my guess!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2019)

Good to see you back Jon, missed you being around!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 16, 2019)

Why do they have an absorbing pad under that foot? Yikes


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

TimR said:


> Good to see ya back ! Did I miss what happened?



In what regard?


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> He wouldn't share his Banana with the Misses is my guess!



I’ll share my banana with almost anyone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Why do they have an absorbing pad under that foot? Yikes



I tend to tinkle if nervous or anxious

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

I think sharing the banana with the wife, I'd end up with the cast, versus not sharing. I see 3 toes, assume the others are turtled away. With that field hockey modification, some of us might be able to keep up with you. Speaking of monkeys, Don has been back on the forum also.

Ready for the snow? You supposed to get a foot or more this weekend....


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ready for the snow? You supposed to get a foot or more this weekend....



Hahahaha... one foot comment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 16, 2019)

All joking aside glad you are back - your build threads are second to none

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome back! Been empty here without the apes and crazy Hawaiians.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome back! Recover quickly! Can't wait to see your future projects! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 16, 2019)

Good to see you back, Brink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2019)

Brink said:


> I’m back, somewhat.


This makes me happy .....




 




Wildthings said:


> All joking aside glad you are back - your build threads are second to none



who is this none person you speak of?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2019)

now you have to catch up on all my qotw you have missed.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2019)

I mowed lawns for a living and broke my foot in 2 places, I cut grass for 14 weeks in one of those. When they cut it off the second time they took it right out of the building because it stunk so bad, lol. Driving with my left foot was interesting. Heal up brother and stick around with us. We do miss seeing your work. And your monkey business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

